

Form for Drug Dealers to Snitch on Competitors Results in an Arrest - ggreer
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/07/us/form-for-drug-dealers-to-snitch-on-competitors-results-in-an-arrest.html

======
GeorgeOrr
Not that I want to give them ideas, but couldn't people put a bunch of fake
information on those forms.

Isn't that sort of like setting up an official place to do swatting?

~~~
smt88
I think many equally easy avenues exist for swatting. Swatting will always
happen, so the safeguards need to be in the legal system.

